

FB buying Waze for 1B? - andrewhillman
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/09/reports-facebook-is-buying-social-mapping-and-traffic-app-waze-for-up-to-1b-to-court-more-mobile-users/

======
jack-r-abbit
Nooooooooooooo! I love Waze. I don't want Facebook to screw it all up.

